# Morphy Richards Meno



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello, despite plenty of critical reviews regarding the Morphy Richards Meno Espresso machine, I've had one for about 6 months and love it. However, when I initially made a coffee, latte etc the coffee would be very frothy BEFORE adding milk, then it started to become watery, and very weak, the machine came with 2 stainless steel pods, large and small, so I switched them and started using the large pod, and everything seemed ok again, now though, the large pod is doing the same, and coffee is un-drinkable. I've de-scaled machine, and took the pods apart and gave them a good clean but the problem remains. Is it simply a matter of buying new pods, and if so where can I get them, have searched Internet unsuccessfully, or could it be something else.

thanks in advance for any help you can offer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Can you post a photo of the pods?


----------



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello, and thanks, images now uploaded, they are stainless steel pods that sit inside a black handled holder


----------



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

As requested


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The pressurised filter baskets probably need a soak in machine cleaner such as Puly Caf or Full Circle to get rid of any buildup beneath the first layer of steel (with the fine holes in)

However, too much exposure will damage the plastic and rubber seals

My advice would be to save towards a Gaggia Classic or similar machine (in the £100 price bracket) and sell the existing machine on eBay or Gumtree

Its not really worth spending the money on new filter baskets


----------



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

How much are filter baskets and where can I get them. Do you really think that's the problem?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

More likely to be the machine itself. It should be under warranty if it is only 6 months old.


----------



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah it's a 2 yr warranty, ill phone them tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

I phoned Morphy Richards, who advised I should buy another pack of coffee as it sounds like it's a bad batch I bought. Obviously I was sceptical about this advice but went ahead and bought new coffee, amazingly it worked, so must have been a bad packet I bought. Reason I'm updating this thread is in case any one else has a similar problem at one stage. Happy chappy now as I love my Meno machine . Thanks again


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you grinding your coffee or buying pre-ground?

If the latter it may be too fine for your machine


----------



## Klostheboss (Jun 12, 2013)

I do both, usually use pre ground for convienience and grind my own when I have time. I was about to re post on here, it's a bizarre thing, the first 3 cups I made with new coffee was perfect, creamier than ever, then it reverted back to weak, watery, undrinkable coffee. Weird. It's getting sent back and my new Meno will arrive on Monday, hooray. As I say, I know the Meno gets bad press but I've had a few machines and the Meno is my favourite, so hopefully new one will behave itself lol

I should explain, when I say it's undrinkable, it tastes burnt if that makes any sense at all


----------

